
Show HN: Find hotel with the best pub. transport connection to your destination - orless
http://www.hotelroute.org/
======
orless
This is a proof-of-concept we did on the latest hackathon of the Deutsche Bahn
(German Railways) -
[https://www.mindboxberlin.com/index.php/3rdhackathon.html](https://www.mindboxberlin.com/index.php/3rdhackathon.html).

HotelRoute extends hotel search results of hrs.de and adds information on
public transport connection between the found hotels and the travel
destination. So that you don't just get the distance in kilometers, but also
how much do you have to walk, ride and change to reach you goal with the
public transport.

It's just a prototype/proof-of-concept. The backend API searches for the
"best" connection betwenn each of the hotel and the travel destination; a
Chrome extension adds this information to the hrs.de search results.

We'd be happy to hear, if you think it's useful and should be developed
further, beyond proof-of-concept.

